# مشروع تكييف نموذجي



## bannrose (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
سارفق لكم ملف مشروع تكييف نموذجي للمعهد السكرتاري والمعهد التجاري بدير الزور مع تمنياتي للجميع بالاستفادة
لاتنسونا من الدعاء
اخوكم م :باسل رستم 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (30 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## alaa_84 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emhdisam (1 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية السوريين مشاركاتون قليلية بس بتغني عن كتير مشاركات و ياريت اضافة مشاريع تانية


----------



## م/عادل حسن (2 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا أخى العزيز على هذه الملفات ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## arch_maggy (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## bannrose (3 مايو 2009)

الشكر للجميع مع تمنياثي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## م هبه حمد (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس على المشروع وجزاك الله كل خير:75:


----------



## objector (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميرا1985 (5 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية يا بش مهندس باسل
وموفق دوووووووووم يا رب


----------



## يورك (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور عالجهد المبذول ومتل ماقال أخونا ياريت المهندسين السوريين يتركو بصمة اكتر مشان تعم الفائدة عالجميع


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 مايو 2009)

مشكووورر .


----------



## mhamadawaye (29 يوليو 2009)

يا شباب حدا يعلمني كيف بدي أنزل هالمواضيع المهمة ( رجاء )


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 يوليو 2009)

mhamadawaye قال:


> يا شباب حدا يعلمني كيف بدي أنزل هالمواضيع المهمة ( رجاء )


السلام عليكم
تستطيع تحميل الملفات
بأن تضغط يمين الفارة ثم تختار : حفظ الهدف باسم
........................................أو save target as
ثم تختار المجلد الذي تريد أن تحفظه فيه .


----------



## light man (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي فعلا تحفة .......................جاري التحميل .....................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramz (30 يوليو 2009)

لدي مشكلة ان الكلام يظهر باحرف ليست بالانكليزية ولا العربية...............وانا سوري من حلب


----------



## ramz (31 يوليو 2009)

يا اخ باسل الكلمات ضمن المخططات تظهر باحرف ليست عربية ولا انكليزية .......شو الحل...... ارجو الرد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم ولكن هناك مشكله فى ظهور الخطوط مع انى استخدم x-arab


----------



## ramz (1 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال*

الكلمات ضمن المخططات تظهر باحرف غريبة مالحل......علما باني غيرت الunicode


----------



## م/محمود محمد (6 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## راضي الزهور (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشروع جيد وهام للمختصين شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## naiel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع و لكن يجب الإشارة إلى من قام بدراسة المشروع حتى لا يضيع جهده دون دعاء


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ارفقك الله بصحبة الانبياء والصالحين بالجنة


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الحبيب ولكن أخي لو تسمح ترفع لنا الfonts المستخدمه حتي نقوم بوضعها في ملف الفونتات اللي عندنا في الكاد حتي نستطيع متابعة المشروع​


----------



## البشارة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً . الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لم أجد الحسابات


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع تكييف نموذجى فعلا ياأخ رستم بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## facom (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## eng_taha_a (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وجارى التحميل


----------



## smart_eng (6 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## moamar_1970 (6 يناير 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله
مجهود مميز 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (2 مايو 2010)

thanks alot dear engineer


----------



## bannrose (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على ردودكم مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والصحة


----------



## ammar-sl (3 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير
الله يوفقك


----------



## bannrose (26 مايو 2010)

ملف الفونت الخاص بالمشروع مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## magdyromi (15 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Mostefa39 (17 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي وبارك فيك و يرض عليك


----------



## حسام محمد (18 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر الك يا معلم عن جد مشروع متميز 
م حسام


----------



## MOROOOO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت ترفق لنا الحسابات التصميمية ( المذكرة الحسابية ) 
بحيث يكون المشروع متكامل بحيث الواحد يمشي فيه خطوة خطوة ويتعلم منو 
شكرا


----------



## hanisami (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مستريورك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## جدتى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

_*شكرا يا هذا المجهود الرائع يا باشا مهندس واللى يحرصك ويخليك مشكوررررررررررررر جدااااااا
*_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## nofal (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناجي ابو الفتوح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام انتم بخير

*


----------



## بُلو (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## goor20 (21 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد الزاكر (17 أبريل 2011)

فين الروابط يا خى جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

* بارك الله فيك أخي*


----------



## naderali (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal Abdulkhalek (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## وائل البرعى (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ben_sala7 (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (14 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا على الملف واتمنى لك التوفيق*


----------



## المغربي5 (15 فبراير 2013)

thanks for this effort


----------



## drmady (15 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

very nice


----------



## توتة85 (27 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## sharief (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا أي الكريم ...
الهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## AHMED2284 (7 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

